# Illegal Plumbers



## 3Kings Plumbing (Jan 2, 2008)

I did call them but. I'm not going to admit to him about it. There is a rat at that company so I play dumb. I ran into the owner today at the gas station He walked up to me and asked how I was doing. I'm welcome to come back if I want to. I looked at him and said, Why do I want to work for you? I make what you paid me for a week in 1/2 a day. He didn't mention a word about the inspector. :w00t: It's just a matter of time before they get caught, The inspector know where to go. I knew map quest and that fax machine would come handy someday. :clap:


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

It is rare to return to a job under your circumstances and be able to wipe the slate clean.Kinda like a marriage, if you say or heard certain things that can never be taken back,then it's always going to be in the back of your mind. $.02


----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

STP57 
It's not revenge, well maybe it is, but it's totally illegal to have a unlicensed person doing plumbing.


----------



## blueclawjr (Jan 17, 2008)

*its a trick*



Ron The Plumber said:


> :thumbsup:


don't do this it kicks you off line


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

blueclawjr said:


> don't do this it kicks you off line


Do what? :laughing:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Do what? :laughing:


Brother Ron is teh haxxor?:blink:
All your box are belong to me!:w00t:


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

How To Report Illegals
Report Illegals & Employers Toll Free... (866) 347-2423 ... INS/DHS Phone Number Listings. Juan Mann: How To Report Illegal Aliens. ReportIllegals.com ...
www.americanpatrol.com/ADMINISTRATION/NAVIGATION/Report-Illegals.html - 

Go getem roscoe!


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*3KIngs,*

*This jackass is demolishing our trade, bringing prices down, using human beings as endentured servants for dirt labor with no insurance, bennies or taxes.*
*WE ALL pay for that...he's scum.*
*I don't see this as a choice.*
*I'd feel obligated to turn him in.*


----------



## 3Kings Plumbing (Jan 2, 2008)

*Got a call today.*

My old helper from the company I left this year called me and told me the inspectors caught 18 of the 22 illegals on site yesterday. gave them a written warning. Next time $10.000 per head found unlicensed.:clap::thumbup: Also here in Indiana they are tring to pass a law if a business gets caught with illegal workers 3 times they will close down their business. :notworthy


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Not enough...

If he had 4 out of 22 illegals on site, I can see the written warning, but 18 out of 22, come on, that warning is B.S., the enforcement agency was lazy, he should have been charged right off the get go when they got there. The owner could not plead ignorance on that quantity (82%) of his workforce are illegal and most likely creating hazards, hazards that can effect peoples lives.

Wait 10 days and get this guy nailed again, he's screwed, if he's that busy he needs workers now and he will return to his old methods in a couple days once he feels the air is clear and figures he can get away with it again


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mahlere said:


> keep it moving...it's called karma...yours caught up with you quick...


Karma my ass.

If the electricians could all pull together like the plumbers, maybe...just maybe...we'd stand a chance.

3K is in Indiana....he has support from at least 9 different States.

...and then we wonder why plumbers can charge more.


----------



## Gatell Plumbing (Sep 13, 2009)

*Illegal workers*

123


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

this was 18-19 months ago...the op is probably working _for_ the illegals at this point.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

J F said:


> this was 18-19 months ago...the op is probably working _for_ the illegals at this point.


What are you talking about? The op is a licensed plumber, and well known, he does not work for illegals. :whistling;


----------



## coolwater (Oct 17, 2009)

Gatell Plumbing said:


> First thing you do, make sure to practice this at home with your best Spanish accent, wait for first break and then at the top of your lungs you shout I M A G R A S O N watch them haul ass in all directions. OK on a serious note just simply call the Dept. of homeland security and report this illegal activity, next the DBPR. Between the handy dandy man and the illegals we are getting screwed big time. The illegals only come here cause some greedy lowlife contractor wants to make an extra buck, screw the system out it's taxes and of course lay you off.
> 
> Welcome too the new USA!


you said it my brother
GREETINGS glad to be here


----------

